# Is there such a thing as a mini SLR camera?



## GerryDavid

Just wondering if there is such a thing as a mini 35mm SLR camera.  Something that would fit comfortably in your pocket, and still let you have control over the aperature and exposure settings.  :0)  Maybe with a folding lense to make it more compact, similar to the way the old cameras use to be.  :0).


----------



## ksmattfish

Range finders are usually much smaller than SLRs and will still give you aperture and shutter controls; some have interchangable lenses, some don't.

As you mentioned, old 35mm folders will fold up pretty small (no interchangable lenses).

Nikon makes a really nice (expensive) RF called the 35Ti.  It's a beauty and very compact.


----------



## Mitica100

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> Just wondering if there is such a thing as a mini 35mm SLR camera.  Something that would fit comfortably in your pocket, and still let you have control over the aperature and exposure settings.  :0)  Maybe with a folding lense to make it more compact, similar to the way the old cameras use to be.  :0)



Olympus Pen F (1/2 frame) comes to mind, unfortunately production ceased in 1966.  It had a Zuiko 38mm/1.8 lens, very sharp and crisp. Occasionally you might find one or two in functioning order.

The only other entry would be a step down in film size, The Pentax 110 SLR system, built to resemble a miniature 35mmSLR.

I think that best alternative for portability would be an APS camera or, as Matt suggested before, a folding RF.


----------



## ksmattfish

I was going to mention that 110 Pentax SLR, but I figured it was too crazy.  Was that really ever popular?  I mean, I want one, but I'm a camera freak, and I love Pentax.


----------



## Mitica100

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I was going to mention that 110 Pentax SLR, but I figured it was too crazy.  Was that really ever popular?  I mean, I want one, but I'm a camera freak, and I love Pentax.



Oh yes, it's still popular!  There are quite a few for sale on E-bay, some at very decent prices.


----------

